# Thick and Creamy Body Shampoo



## tresbiansoap (Dec 12, 2018)

Just wonder, has anyone try to blend oil to liquid base and make creamy body wash or shampoo?
I've found one recipe that I want to try, and would want to ask if anyone ever made similar recipe before and how does it come out? Does it turn out a good wash?

2 Cups Liquid Castlile Soap
1 Cup Coconut Oil (or any butter will do)
1 Cup Sweet Almond Oil (any carrier oil)
1 Tbsp Vegetable Glycerin
1 Tsp Vitamin E Oil
20-30 Drops of Essential Oil - Optional


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 12, 2018)

Does not look like anything I would like, to much oil for me. It is equal parts oil to liquid soap with a little glycerin. So try mixing up a tiny amount and see if you like it


----------



## tresbiansoap (Dec 12, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Does not look like anything I would like, to much oil for me. It is equal parts oil to liquid soap with a little glycerin. So try mixing up a tiny amount and see if you like it



Thank you cmzaha for your reply. I was thinking the same when I saw the recipe, I mean no water added, just a little of glycerin, what could that be. But I've been trying several batch for hair shampoo, and until now I haven't found a good one ( it kind of tangled my hair after rinse). I made 75% olive oil, 15% castor, 5% chamomile infused oil, and 5% coconut oil (bastile soap). I googled and found a lot of people use bastile soap as shampoo and turned out good, Idk why mine not so well, I've calculated the KOH through lye calculator and use 5% superfat. I also tried to toss up a bit of oil to the liquid soap (when I dilute it), grape seed oil, carrot infused oil, and it works good for the first 2 days, but then the oil will float to the top and looks gross. Anyway, I'm new to this soap making, perhaps I need more practice and study.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 13, 2018)

tresbiansoap said:


> Thank you cmzaha for your reply. I was thinking the same when I saw the recipe, I mean no water added, just a little of glycerin, what could that be. But I've been trying several batch for hair shampoo, and until now I haven't found a good one ( it kind of tangled my hair after rinse). I made 75% olive oil, 15% castor, 5% chamomile infused oil, and 5% coconut oil (bastile soap). I googled and found a lot of people use bastile soap as shampoo and turned out good, Idk why mine not so well, I've calculated the KOH through lye calculator and use 5% superfat. I also tried to toss up a bit of oil to the liquid soap (when I dilute it), grape seed oil, carrot infused oil, and it works good for the first 2 days, but then the oil will float to the top and looks gross. Anyway, I'm new to this soap making, perhaps I need more practice and study.



Some can use soap for shampoo, many cannot.  I tried using soap as a shampoo and it totally ruined my hair.  Had to cut it really short.  There are many others who have had similar stories.   I do not recommend soap be used on hair.  The PH is too high.  But, others do.   My husband does but he doesn't have much hair to start with.


----------



## lsg (Dec 13, 2018)

I can't use soap on my hair, either.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 13, 2018)

Add me as another who can't use soap on hair. I got so much damage my hair was breaking off in huge chunks, I ended up having to chop it all off.


----------



## amd (Dec 13, 2018)

I agree with the others, unless you already have short hair that gets cut frequently, it will damage your hair eventually. I think mine took about 4 months before the damage really made itself known - like Obsidian, my hair was breaking off in chunks.

If you want to make a gentle shampoo, look into syndet shampoo bars or sufactant liquid shampoo. These will much gentler on your hair. The ingredients upfront are a bit pricey, but comparing costs of use to the cost of purchasing shampoo, shampoo bars have been worth it for me to make myself.


----------



## tresbiansoap (Dec 13, 2018)

amd said:


> I agree with the others, unless you already have short hair that gets cut frequently, it will damage your hair eventually. I think mine took about 4 months before the damage really made itself known - like Obsidian, my hair was breaking off in chunks.
> 
> If you want to make a gentle shampoo, look into syndet shampoo bars or sufactant liquid shampoo. These will much gentler on your hair. The ingredients upfront are a bit pricey, but comparing costs of use to the cost of purchasing shampoo, shampoo bars have been worth it for me to make myself.



Okay, so it is not just me then.
I've made surfactant shampoo before, it works out great, but I want to try a natural soap.
Anyway, I made a batch yesterday, and the result is not so good. My hair didn't tangle and smooth but soooo much oil on my hair tip after rinse. I add more liquid soap base ( I used Palm Kernel soap base ) and change the ratio to be soap : oil = 5 : 1 and this batch is great!


----------

